# Shrimp like Database.



## mitchelllawson (23 Dec 2011)

Just thought i'd throw together a Shrimp like Database.

Most of the information will be from other sites and some from my knowledge.

Cross Breeding Charts :















Common Name:
Red Cherry Shrimp/RCS

Scientific Name:
Neocaridina heteropoda

pH range : Ideal pH
6-8 : 7.2

Temperature Range : Ideal Temperature
60 - 85 F : 75 F

Hardness Range : Ideal Hardness
3 - 15 dkh : 8 dKh

Life Span: 1 - 2 years

Size: 0.5" - 1.5"

Little Info :
The Cherry Red Shrimp is an undemanding shrimp in its care requirements. They should be kept in a well established aquarium with no fish or predators that can eat it. The most important factor for water parameter is stability. And as long as none of the water parameters are in the extremes, Red Cherry Shrimp should be happy and healthy.






Common Name:
Crystal Shrimp/CRS

Scientific Name:
Caridina cf. cantonensis

pH Range: Ideal pH
5.8 - 6.8 : 6.2

Temperature Range : Ideal Temperature
62 - 72 F : 68 F

Hardness Range : Ideal Hardness
1 - 5 dkh : 3 dKh

Life Span: 1 - 2 years

Size: 1" - 2"

Little Info :
Crystal Red Shrimp are a little more demanding than many other shrimp. he water is required to be soft and slightly acidic for the Crystal Red Shrimp to be happy. They also prefer a little less than tropical temperatures. The higher grade Crystal Red Shrimp are more sensitive to nitrates than many other shrimp so care must be taken to ensure high quality water.





Common Name:
Tiger Shrimp

Scientific Name:
Caridina sp.

pH Range: Ideal pH
6.0 - 7.25 : 6.5

Temperature Range: Ideal Temperature
68 - 75 F : 72 F

Hardness Range: Ideal Hardness
2 - 10 dkh : 3 dKh

Life Span: 1 - 2 years

Size: 1" - 2"

Little Info:
Tiger shrimp are one of the easiest Caridina species to care for. They do prefer softer and slightly acidic water. Adult shrimp can adapt to harder more alkaline water but their lifespan may be affected and breeding will be greatly reduced and sometimes even prevented. As long as the aquarium water is slightly acidic and soft, the Tiger shrimp requires no special attention. As with all shrimp it is important to keep all water parameters constant.





Common Name:	
Blue Pearl Shrimp

Scientific Name:
Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis

pH Range: Ideal pH	
6.5 – 7.5 : 7.2

Temperature Range : Ideal Temperature	
68 – 80 F :	75 F

Hardness Range : Ideal Hardness
3-10 dkh :	7 dkh

Life Span:
1 – 2 years 

Size:	
1"-2"

Little Info:
Blue Pearl Shrimp share similar care requirements with most other Neocaridina species, such as the Red Cherry Shrimp. As long as the Blue Pearl Shrimp is kept in a well established aquarium with very stable parameters the Blue Pearl Shrimp is a rather undemanding Dwarf Shrimp. While the Blue Pearl Shrimp can adapt to a wide verity of water parameters, as with most Dwarf Shrimp, stability is key!







Common Name:	
Bee Shrimp

Scientific Name:
Caridina cf. cantonenis

pH Range : Ideal pH	
5.8-6.8 : 6.4

Temperature Range : Ideal Temperature
65-72 F : 65 F

Hardness Range : Ideal Hardness
1-5 dkh : 4 dkh

Life Span:
1 – 2 years

Size:
1-2 inches

Little Info:
Bee Shrimp are omnivores and share the same diet that most shrimp enjoy. Algae eaters by nature, the Bee Shrimp will eat naturally occurring algae in the home aquarium. While they are algae eaters it is often necessary to supplement the Bee Shrimps diet. Sinking food intended for bottom feeding fish or any food intended for aquatic invertebrates will do just fine. There are foods made in Japan specifically for Bee Shrimp and Crystal Red Shrimp that are high quality foods, but are not necessary





Common Name:
King Kong Shrimp, Black King Kong, BKK

Scientific Name:
Caridina cf. cantonensis

pH Range: Ideal pH
5.8 - 6.8 : 6.2

Temperature Range: Ideal Temperature
62 - 72 F : 68 F

Hardness Range: Ideal Hardness
1 - 2 dkh : 2 dKh

Life Span: 
1 - 2 years

Size:
1" - 2"

Little Info:
Never kept them and there is literally NO information on the internet.






Common Name:
Green Shrimp

Scientific Name:
Caridina Babauti

pH Range: Ideal pH
6.5 - 7.5 : 7

Temperature Range: Ideal Temperature
22 - 27 C F : 24 C

Hardness Range: Ideal Hardness
(Not too sure, if someone could advise on this)

Life Span: 
1 - 2 years

Size:
1" - 1.75"

Little Info:
The Dark Green Shrimp originates in Asia, however the exact location is unknown. Its first introduction to the hobby was mid 2007 and is popular due to its dark green coloration and rapid growth of offspring. Due to the fact that there is another species, Caridina Babaulti sp "green", which is also a green coloration. The Babaulti species is not as dark green as the Dark Green Shrimp and the offspring do not grow as fast either.





Common Name:
Yellow rhino shrimp

Scientific Name:
Xiphocaris elongata

pH Range: Ideal pH
7 - 8 : 7.5

Temperature Range: Ideal Temperature
71.6 F - 82.4 F : 75 F

Hardness Range: Ideal Hardness
1-6 dKh : 4dKh

Life Span: 
1 - 2 years

Size:
1" - 1.75"

Little Info:
The Yellow Nose shrimp is another shrimp that cannot be found anywhere in stores, on or offline. It looks very similar to some of the Asian shrimp species with long rostra ("noses") such as the Rednose Shrimp (Caridina gracilirostris).  However, this one is a new world native hailing from the Caribbean, where it can be found in almost every stream or creek. This very attractive shrimp has the same requirements as the Asian Caridina species, i.e. it needs clean water and eats algae and micro-aufwuchs in its natural habitat. In captivity it is very hardy and happily eats algae and fish food.





Common Name:
Amano Shrimp

Scientific Name:
Caridina Japonica

pH Range: Ideal pH
7 - 7.5 : 7.2

Temperature Range: Ideal Temperature
23 - 27 C : 25 C

Hardness Range: Ideal Hardness
wide range, not sure specifics.

Life Span: 
2 - 3 years

Size:
1" - 2.25"

Little Info:
    In their natural habitat, Caridina Japonica are gregarious animals that live in shoals of several hundreds. But this gregarious instinct is barely obvious in our tanks, since we often keep them in scarce numbers, and also due to the lack of space in most freshwater tanks. 
    These shrimps have no problem living with other fishes or shrimps (beware of aggresive shrimps such as macrobrachia, though), insofar as the fishes do not get too interested in them. If so, the shrimps will readily swim around in your tank and you will often see them. But if the fishes do get interested in them, in a "gastronomic" sort of way (if you see what I mean , you will barely be able to see them; at best because they're hiding all the time, at worst because they've been eaten.
    Most of the time they are peaceful creatures, all-day-long scouring the bottom of the tank in their never-ending search for food. But once in a while you will find them racing around like crazy. There can be a few reasons to that frantic beahaviour:
- If only the males are racing around trying to copulate with everything in sight, you can be sure a female is ready to mate and has released her pheromones in the water.
- If both males and females are running Indycar-like, they are either welcoming a recent fresh-water change, or else sadder news: somewhere in your tank a dead fish is arousing their appetite for carrion flesh... Besides it is not unusual to see them attack some fish dying at the bottom even though it is still alive.





Common Name:
Snowball Shrimp

Scientific Name:
Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white

pH Range: Ideal pH
6 - 8 : 7

Temperature Range: Ideal Temperature
69 - 82 F : 76 F

Hardness Range: Ideal Hardness
1 - 5 dkH : 3 dKh

Life Span: 
1 - 2 years

Size:
0.75" - 1.2"

Little Info:The Snowball Shrimp is the selectively bred white variant of the Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis. Originally selectively bred in Germany for its white coloration, the Snowball Shrimp is just as hardy, and breeds almost as quickly as the Cherry Shrimp. The name "Snowball" came specifically from its pure white eggs, which look like snowballs!





Hope this helped.

If there are any other shrimp you would like me too add, if i can shoot me a pm/comment below.

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/ - was used a lot during the making of this master piece.

Mitchell.


----------



## Callum (23 Dec 2011)

Very organised and helpful 
Perhaps add Green Shrimp, Amano Shrimp (Caridina japonica) and Yellow Nose Shrimp (Xiphocaris elongata).


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Dec 2011)

I can supply a couple of images if needed   

Delete if needed


----------



## Callum (23 Dec 2011)

What camera did you use to take them?


----------



## mitchelllawson (23 Dec 2011)

Pictures are great, and ill add the requested shrimp later.


----------



## mitchelllawson (23 Dec 2011)

Updated with requested shrimp, feel free to post more pics of your shrimp!


----------



## Callum (24 Dec 2011)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Updated with requested shrimp, feel free to post more pics of your shrimp!


Thanks, helped me out


----------



## mitchelllawson (24 Dec 2011)

No problem Callum.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (24 Dec 2011)

Looking good. What about a guide about hybridization? Some people don't know which shrimp are ok to mix together without them crossing.


----------



## mitchelllawson (24 Dec 2011)

Updated, didnt think about that. Those were the best ones i could find.


----------



## Callum (24 Dec 2011)

Just gets better and better


----------



## mitchelllawson (24 Dec 2011)

I just did it for research purposes for myself really haha, thought i'd share what i learned.


----------



## mitchelllawson (25 Dec 2011)

Anyone need me to update anything?


----------



## Callum (25 Dec 2011)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Anyone need me to update anything?


Snowball shrimp?  Yellow shrimp would also be helpful as i'm looking to keep them but they're pretty similar to red cherries as far as i know, so no pressure


----------



## mitchelllawson (25 Dec 2011)

Yellow shrimp are exactly the same as the red cherrys and I'll put the snowball shrimp on later


----------



## Callum (25 Dec 2011)

Ok, merry christmas!


----------



## mitchelllawson (25 Dec 2011)

And too you, nice joke in your signature btw. Haha.


----------



## mitchelllawson (28 Dec 2011)

Update - Snowball Shrimps.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Dec 2011)

@ mitchelllawson   Excellent starting point for anybody interested in keeping shrimp.


----------



## mitchelllawson (28 Dec 2011)

Thanks, got 9 cherries and 4 pinnochio shrimps at the moment. Trying to buy Blue Pearl/Yellow Shrimp on the trading forums if you know anyone thats selling let me know, Thanks!


----------



## basil (29 Dec 2011)

I should have some yellows ready in the next month. Currently got plenty of heavily berried females and if all shrimplets survive, i'll need to move some on.


----------



## mitchelllawson (29 Dec 2011)

Thanks Basil, i found a seller from UKAPS.


----------



## mitchelllawson (4 Jan 2012)

Any more shrimp to be added?


----------



## PeteA (4 Jan 2012)

Just to say this is brilliant!  I'm a huge shrimp fan and trying to find local suppliers to start the population in my newly setup 190...  Other half wants CRS's and I'm looking for something that'll show up on the cat litter substrate.


----------



## mitchelllawson (4 Jan 2012)

CRS/RCS should show up on a cat litter substrate i think your best bet would be to go with RCS ( red cherry shrimp) first until you get used to keeping them, CRS are a lot more demanding when it comes down to water parameters ect.

Mitchell


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Jan 2012)

There's a newer one which has some of the latest species:

http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/2011/0 ... able-v1-3/


----------



## mitchelllawson (4 Jan 2012)

I had to zoom in about 7 times to read the the writing so i can't put that up, if people want to see (it is good though) the chart click the link above!


----------



## PeteA (4 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> CRS/RCS should show up on a cat litter substrate i think your best bet would be to go with RCS ( red cherry shrimp) first until you get used to keeping them, CRS are a lot more demanding when it comes down to water parameters ect.
> 
> Mitchell



I've got RCS and Amano in my smaller tank.  New tank is 6.4pH & 4dKh (a touch under) so should be pretty ideal for CRS's - if I can find them at a decent price (£19 for two is the best I've found locally)


----------



## mitchelllawson (4 Jan 2012)

Id recommend buying them from someone on here, what grade are you looking for?


----------



## PeteA (5 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Id recommend buying them from someone on here, what grade are you looking for?



Call me a heathen but I really like grade A & S, I think they have a more pleasing balance of white & red on them - but that's just me


----------



## mitchelllawson (5 Jan 2012)

I prefer them aswell, they aren't as fussy as any of the higher grades and should do fine in most water, i mean, my lfs keeps them, there terrible :L


----------



## Callum (5 Jan 2012)

PeteA said:
			
		

> mitchelllawson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually have to agree with you here


----------



## PeteA (5 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> I prefer them aswell, they aren't as fussy as any of the higher grades and should do fine in most water, i mean, my lfs keeps them, there terrible :L



Wish I could find a lfs near me that does!  There's one that has a tiny tank of A's for £18.99 for two and that's it.  In fact the only easily available shrimps are Amano, Bamboo and Mountain :s


----------



## mitchelllawson (5 Jan 2012)

My lfs is so bad at keeping livestock the fish/invert that survive in there can survive anything haha, they sell them for £7.99/per shrimp aswell, Fair enough if they were S+ grades but there not. Also RCS are £3 each


----------



## Dincho (6 Jan 2012)

www.shrimpkeeping.com


----------



## PeteA (6 Jan 2012)

Really annoys me when shops keep fish in poor conditions.  There was one pet shop in south wales that did (although the last time I went in there they clearly had been reported as they no longer had tropicals).  I need to check my bank balance but might treat myself to some CRS's or RCS this weekend from the aquatics place about 25 minutes away.  Locally shrimp just seem to have fallen out of favour as when I started off last year there were lots of Red Cherries about!


----------



## jimmy james (6 Jan 2012)

For what its worth from my experience, I personally don't use aquatic stores for shrimp, they are often kept inadequate water conditions, kept with the wrong plants, over priced and the majority of sales staff ignorant to the specific needs to the different species of dwarf shrimp. I would recommend UKAPS members, or Tomasz from http://beeshrimp.co.uk/. I have bought over 30 shrimp in the last 12 months, all excellent specimens, perfectly packaged and all done from the comfort of my own home.   . I'm sure other members could vouch for beeshrimp.


----------



## mitchelllawson (6 Jan 2012)

Always buy from UKAPS members or from other forums, i don't trust those sites anyway. Unless i was buying plants im not so fussed about but Fish/Inverts never have never will.


----------



## mitchelllawson (8 Jan 2012)

Any one wants me to add anymore shrimp?


----------

